# NetApp Threatens Sellers of Appliances Running ZFS



## overmind (Jul 11, 2010)

NetApp Threatens Sellers of Appliances Running ZFS

Here:

http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/...p-Threatens-Sellers-of-Appliances-Running-ZFS


----------



## Jamz (Jul 11, 2010)

NetApp are pathetic. They don't have a case and they know it.

/spit


----------



## overmind (Jul 11, 2010)

They hope by wining a smaller process (They lost against Sun) to a distributor will help them suing again Oracle/Sun ? I hope they will lose again


----------



## aragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Hope they don't get silly and start taking pot shots at FreeNAS... or even FreeBSD for that matter.


----------



## jalla (Aug 16, 2010)

2010 isn't up yet. Let's see who turns up with a $50,000+ donation this year.
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/sponsors.shtml


----------

